# Help Please J & I E M inkwell?



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello, can anyone give me a value on this J & I E M inkwell?[attachment=inkwell (1).jpg][attachment=inkwell1 (1).jpg] [attachment=inkwell2.jpg]


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 23, 2014)

I can't give you a value but I've always really liked these igloo inks.Lisa


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 23, 2014)

Don't they call them Turtles? 
Looks the same, eh? []


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes they are quite beautiful little bottles!


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

From my research they are referred to both ways.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

I like the pic as well Spirit Bear[]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 23, 2014)

Sounds good to me. How about, Turtleoos? 
Thanks, Bert. That is or was Paint, taken several years ago at my other den. He vanished from his pond not too long ago. Six years and he up and vanishes... He's a Midland Painted Turtle.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

That is what I will name it Turtleoos. Lol


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 23, 2014)

*High-paw*


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

*High-paw*


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 23, 2014)

You got paws now, too? [:-] Woof.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

Sure do Wolf paws! [] Ar Ar ARWhooe


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 23, 2014)

Sheba, who is a black wolf  at where I volunteer, was howling right beside me, and at one pointed aimed it at my cranium. Lol. Great loving girl she is. Glad to know another Wolf. But you werewolves are rampant in this World. Y'all are gonna take it over soon enough.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

So Spirit Bear, from your stored information of bottles what is your personal opinion you would value this bottle at? Just quiors I would like to hear everyone's personal opinion of what they would value it at, even if they don't collect this type of bottle.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Sheba, who is a black wolf  at where I volunteer, was howling right beside me, and at one pointed aimed it at my cranium. Lol. Great loving girl she is. Glad to know another Wolf. But you werewolves are rampant in this World. Y'all are gonna take it over soon enough.


Wouldn't that be interesting.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 23, 2014)

I have only a few inks-- nothing so old or elaborate. But, if I had the cash, for such an ink I'd pay 10 dollars in an antique store or thrift shop (always do I try and cut the price, though; and as a cub they love me--especially when I start on about all sorts of things about it from my "stored information.") For one bottle I tend to avoid going more than that. By putting myself in someone else's shoes--someone who would collect such items-- I'd say it's a good $15-$20 bottle.  I mean, really. Look at it. It's beautiful. But as one who doesn't do inks, it's out of my ballpark--speaking of ball park (off-topic) there's one near here that neighbors a leaf disposal site in which today I pulled out a small 1950s paneled sauce bottle that I'm guessing had gotten raked into a bag. [])


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 23, 2014)

Well, wolves have the grand idea of working together to accomplish a goal.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

Can I see a pic of the sauce bottle Please!





			
				Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Well, wolves have the grand idea of working together to accomplish a goal.


Yes they do. Wolves and Bears also prosper from one another!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 23, 2014)

Bert, it's not special. Unembossed, only four sunken panels kind of tear-shaped. I put it in my window. Might sell it for a buck one day.  It shows where, near the neck, what looks like would have been a small ring-label (paper.) It has a cursive L on the bottom, and if I recall a 41 beneath it--mold number? The company that made it, Libby, is still going today. since 1888, if I recall from my research. The L in a circle came around in 1955. That is my bottle. Late 1950s, perhaps very early '60s by it's style. 
Actually, in numbers wolves will go after a bear either to kill him, drive him out, or just to bother him. A bear can handle up to three wolves at a time, though. 
My life with wolves and once with bears (now book-studies as all the bears but me are gone) has led me to learn greatly of them.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Bert, it's not special. Unembossed, only four sunken panels kind of tear-shaped. I put it in my window. Might sell it for a buck one day.  It shows where, near the neck, what looks like would have been a small ring-label (paper.) It has a cursive L on the bottom, and if I recall a 41 beneath it--mold number? The company that made it, Libby, is still going today. since 1888, if I recall from my research. The L in a circle came around in 1955. That is my bottle. Late 1950s, perhaps very early '60s by it's style.
> Actually, in numbers wolves will go after a bear either to kill him, drive him out, or just to bother him. A bear can handle up to three wolves at a time, though.
> My life with wolves and once with bears (now book-studies as all the bears but me are gone) has led me to learn greatly of them.


Very interesting. I was speaking Spiritually and metaphorically though.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 23, 2014)

We come together only for Native American Spirit guides and symbolical meanings/explanations and ways to live by, if that makes sense. [] As a Bear I struggle to keep friends in the social World as no one understands me as I'm too serious sometimes and I don't understand them nor they me... I get all scientific and analyze and speak volumes that make little or no sense to them and go off topic. Some find it amusing, others lose interest... sorry...


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

I quite like like your personality, I'm 1/4 Cherokee how about you?


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Bert, it's not special. Unembossed, only four sunken panels kind of tear-shaped. I put it in my window. Might sell it for a buck one day.  It shows where, near the neck, what looks like would have been a small ring-label (paper.) It has a cursive L on the bottom, and if I recall a 41 beneath it--mold number? The company that made it, Libby, is still going today. since 1888, if I recall from my research. The L in a circle came around in 1955. That is my bottle. Late 1950s, perhaps very early '60s by it's style.
> Actually, in numbers wolves will go after a bear either to kill him, drive him out, or just to bother him. A bear can handle up to three wolves at a time, though.
> My life with wolves and once with bears (now book-studies as all the bears but me are gone) has led me to learn greatly of them.


I would like to possibly buy or trade for it if you want to part with it.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

Bert DeWitt said:
			
		

> So Spirit Bear, from your stored information of bottles what is your personal opinion you would value this bottle at? Just quiors I would like to hear everyone's personal opinion of what they would value it at, even if they don't collect this type of bottle.


Just quiors I would like to hear everyone's personal opinion of what they would value it at, even if they don't collect this type of bottle.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 23, 2014)

Back to the question at hand, the value of a stained but apparently undamaged J&IEM ink, it would get $10 - $20 on a good day to a somewhat new, inexperienced, non-particular, non-sophisticated collector. They are great looking bottle but plentiful even in nice condition, albeit at a higher price.    Jim


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank you for your opinion Jim much appreciated. I would like to get a general senses, from as many members as i can of there personal opinion of what they would value it at, even if they don't collect this type of bottle.Please Contribute.Thanks, Bert DeWitt


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the compliment on my personality, Bert! You're pretty darn nice yourself. 





			
				Bert DeWitt said:
			
		

> I would like to possibly buy or trade for it if you want to part with it.


Bert, the bottle couldn't be worth more than a dollar? Really, you'd like today's finds better--but the only two "good ones" were busted! Otherwise they'd look like in the photos of the ones I already have (I am not gonna sell any of these, and the sauce bottle is not worth shipping and handling? 
As for the Native American, there is a small amount of Black Foot in me. 


			
				botlguy said:
			
		

> ...albeit...


Jim, I never thought I'd hear someone other than me use that word! 
They would have looked like this (bottles I found today) had they been intact. Otherwise, it's just 1960s ACL Coca-Colas (now on display in the kitchen, ehheh) and another Drewey's can along with a somewhat modern cream soda Sioux City embossed (has a UPC bar-code label, though.) The Muskegon beer went bout in the 1940s, if I recall. Oddly, it was amongst 1960s stuff. The Lake flooded over into the tree line, so that's why I found these--else I'd have not been so close to the road looking for bottles; and by the road in the hill I found the Coca-Cola (would have been in really nice shape, little wear,) the hill that holds the road up! It's mouth was sticking out, and I knew by the color it'd be if nothing else vintage. This is number four I've found. Yet it's labeled as uncommon.  
The Brewery bottle, also... it was missing the neck. I had no backpack, so I put several bottles into a couple plastic bags I found and they clanged multiple times against my bike the whole way home, no matter what I did. Do you think it would blow up then? Nope! I get it home, put water in it gently and *boom!* It blows out the side.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice Spirit Bear!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 24, 2014)

You are. [8D]


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 24, 2014)

[8D] So are you. I just knew you were going to tell me that you were part Black Foot it shows. I would love to have a sauce bottle like this! [:-]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 24, 2014)

How's it show? [] *Moves to the music* 
This is my only other sauce bottle, unless sauce constitutes as the exceptionally common ketchup bottle. Here's the story on it: It is an 1890s playoff of Worcestershire that I got for free at where I volunteer. _Everything _about this bottle is identical to the Worcestershire sauce bottle it not only copied in formula, but also design--only difference is that it has different words; not only is size and shape identical, but also how the embossing was put onto the bottle itself. Eventually, if I recall, the company copied sued several playoff companies of their immensely successful product into the ground.  I picked this one up initially to see the hand-tooled double collar--the only reason I wanted it, but they wouldn't let me buy it for the dollar tag on it. 
As for that sauce bottle, it has excellent shape and design, but what did it hold? I don't see embossing. When's it from?


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 24, 2014)

I would not be surprised if you were able to squeeze $50+ out of the Turtle Igloo. LEON.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 24, 2014)

Thats very cool volunteering! A really nice bottle also! I believe 1890s 1920s somewhere in there as for what kind of sauce it held I haven't the faintest clue.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 24, 2014)

Where'd you find it?


----------



## saratogadriver (Aug 25, 2014)

Bert DeWitt said:
			
		

> Hello, can anyone give me a value on this J & I E M inkwell?[attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=0;660195&where=message&f=inkwell (1).jpg[/attachImg][attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=1;660195&where=message&f=inkwell1 (1).jpg[/attachImg] [attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=2;660195&where=message&f=inkwell2.jpg[/attachImg]



 John Moore, who made and sold the ink, actually called the form a "monitor" after the Civil War battleship.   It does somewhat resemble the turret of same.   Aqua Moore's turtles are literally a dime a dozen, they must have been THE best sold school ink of the second half of the 19th  century.   It was designed to fit in the hole in a school desk.  Value in aqua is in the $5 to $15 range.   It looks like a tooled top, which is slightly more desireable, and less common, than the ground top.  Color is king with Moore's inks.   Amber is closer to $500, teal anywhere for $200 up depending on the color of teal, and the various citrons and yellows can bring BIG money...   Jim G


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 25, 2014)

saratogadriver said:
			
		

> ... "monitor" after the Civil War battleship.   Jim G


Correction: The Monitor was an iron-clad semi-sub, not quite a battleship. It was one of the earliest successful semi-subs, but is not the earliest, by far--there's evidence of others; I'm not talking early diving bells, or rather barrels, either.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you for the information and yes I agree with you but it has been referred to by all three names.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 25, 2014)

The moniturteloo ink. []


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 25, 2014)

Moniturtleloo lol sounds like an outhouse I would not want to use.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 25, 2014)

Really? *Begins laughing* That was hilarious, Man.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 25, 2014)

Its your outhouse[]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 25, 2014)

If it's 120 years old and hasn't been used for 100, I'll take it--make it full of Hutches and Bitters, eh? Local only, please. [8D]


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 25, 2014)

Its a done deal, it has already been given to you now you have to put in the hard work and effort to find it!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 25, 2014)

Will do. Thanks! Is there a treasure map for me, too?


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes! It is your Heart and Spirit follow it where it leads you and you will find many treasures!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 25, 2014)

I did today. [8D] Nearly gave one man a heart attack, and found an I think Anchor Hocking milk-glass piece. [] That and an early 1900s shard to a pop bottle.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 25, 2014)

You sure are quite the hunter!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes, hunting-up two people to scare in one day. They just adore my magic act. Ha! 
Bears tend not to be hunters, by the way. Heh. 
Well, it all boils down into how used the area is during which decades and if it's been picked clean or not. Further, it also boils into what you're willing to go through to get to it--defenses like barbed thorns, mud traps, bug air-force, and mental drains like mostly finding nothing....


----------

